
Is React killing Angular? - bontoJR
https://www.quora.com/Is-React-killing-Angular?share=1
======
tracker1
This seems to be a pretty old question. Personally I feel that React + Redux +
Fetch (or Axios) give you all that you need that you would get from Angular. I
find that React works more tightly with the greater JS ecosystem, while the
Angular team seems fixated on fighting against it.

I feel that I'd rather have JSX (with a few gotchas that make a lot of sense)
using straight JS constructs over weird templating DSL that you get from
Angular, and changed in Angular 2+. I don't think it's merging concerns so
much as separating them in a way that makes more sense.

I do think that redux/flux-like structures are harder to get started with, but
they scale linearly compared to what is common in Angular projects. Some of
the binding in Angular in particular is pretty hard to deal with, and side
effects and the fact you need to know about $scope.$apply in the first place
doesn't help. With ng2, now you have constructs out of RxJS that you have to
understand to be effective in some areas.

Angular was born in a time before CommonJS modules were popular, or module
loaders, or even npm. That said, the rest of the JS world has moved on, and
Angular 2 isn't enough to overcome.

IMHO React is a _much_ saner approach to testable components, and have
meaningful errors that actually help. The WTFs are few and far between, and
totally make sense in context. With Angular, there were far more WTFs and most
of the time you didn't get any meaningful errors at all, it just didn't work
right.

Most of my problems with Angular 1.x are better in >= 2, but by no means all
gone, and I just don't think the team "gets" what is desired in terms of
support outside TypeScript.

------
herbst
I dont care much about js libs. But the reason i completely ignore react is
because i cant trust facebook to not mess it up at some point.

